# GIANT Mushrooms in Dublin!!!



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

My mom and brother found these tonight in a small patch of woods in Dublin. I have never seen a yellow this big before. The two big ones were 7" long and 8.5" in circumference, and 8.75" long and 6.5" in circumference.

Check out the pics!


----------



## Tiny Tim (Sep 19, 2006)

I have never seem them that big!!!! Those will be GREAT!!!


----------



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

I always kid people that "I only pick the small ones..."

Looks like you found a nice spot.


----------



## woodysoutdoors (May 18, 2007)

I don't think I have ever seen them that big. Those are huge. congratulations.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

awesome shrooms, had to be a real blast to spot those!


----------



## BigSteve (Apr 14, 2008)

Great shrooms guys. We had a guy in our local paper last year that found one that was 11 or 12 inches tall and had a diameter of almost 4 inches. in the photo he had it next to a 2liter bottle, it was impressive.


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Heres one I found in downtown Columbus. I found one bigger but it was old and fell apart when i picked it:


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

That picture is pretty blurry but that looks like a freak of nature. If you found that downtown, are you going to eat it?


----------



## SeA nYmPhO (Mar 25, 2008)

I found three just like that all next to each other. They were all over 9 inches tall. I fried them up but they done taste very good. I prefer the smaller grays.


----------

